# Transporting lumber to your shop



## JoeFuture (Aug 31, 2020)

Serious question. Sorry if I'm in the wrong forum. Wasn't sure whether to post this here or in the lumber forum.

What kind of vehicle works best for you for trips between the lumber yard and your shop? I'm in the Seattle area, so it's rainy about 9 months out of the year. Our 2 decent hardwood shops are downtown, and at one of them parking is almost non-existent. I drive a small hatchback but I can fit a couple 10' boards in diagonally with the seats down. Sheet goods are not an option unless I have them broken down at the yard.

I'm considering switching to something like a Tacoma, but with only a 5 or 6 foot bed as options, a bunch of that 10' lumber would be sticking out the back all the way home.

I know I'm over-thinking it, but I'm just curious what you're all using or what you *wish* you had?


----------



## GrumpyGolfGuy (Apr 29, 2020)

I have a Chevy Silverado 2500 no topper. Here in Michigan I try to make my lumber runs on good days, watching the weather and planning accordingly, even in the winter. On those rare occasions when I get caught in bad weather, rain and such I caver the lumber in plastic as much as I can. I usually let it set in my shop for a week or 2 to acclimatize to the shop before I use it for anything. If it gets wet, I just let it dry longer.

Chris


----------



## WalkerR (Feb 8, 2017)

What do I wish i had for transporting lumber and sheet goods? Well if I didn't have to pay for it. Bollinger B2. By their measure, fits "(40) 16ft long 2×4s Fit Through Patented Passthrough or (72) Sheets of 4'x8' 1/2 Plywood fit with Rear Seats Removed"

40 2×4s Fit Through Patented Passthrough
72 Sheets of 4'x8' 1/2 Plywood fit with Rear Seats Removed

https://bollingermotors.com/bollinger-b2/


----------



## DaveMills (Jan 17, 2020)

I have rented pickups and vans from Home Depot. $20 for 75 minutes, which is enough for me to make the round trip. The vans can hold a flat 4×8 sheet of plywood inside, without getting wet.

I have no other reason to own a pickup truck or a van like that.


----------



## mtnwalton (Aug 4, 2015)

Honda Odyssey, one reason i got a van over a truck. No worries when it rains


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I used a dodge caravan to transport lumber and sheet goods. I called it my panel truck. Sadly my son totaled it the first day he had his license, no injuries except to the van. I use my jeep Cherokee with the seats down and for sheet goods I use my wife's van. I have to clean it when I am done.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

I drive a Tacoma with the access cab and hauling lumber in the rain is not fun. I have not found a good solution for keeping things dry. Last time I needed a handful of sheets of ply it was of course raining. Like Chris I try to plan around the weather but i live in the midwest so the forecast is as much a guess as it is science. While I was at the yard I picked up the cheapest 1/4" sheet they offered to toss on top. Figured if it didn't get too wet maybe some could be salvaged for shop cabinet drawer bottoms.

If I lived anywhere it rained a lot I would most likely be looking at a van. While I personally think they are butt ugly the Ford Transit vans would make a great lumber hauler. Might not be the coolest thing to drive around daily but they hold a ton of crap in them and have a pretty low load height.


----------



## JoeFuture (Aug 31, 2020)

Yeah, I'm kicking myself for selling our Odyssey years ago. I can't imagine buying one now that the kids are older though.

Woodmaster1 - glad to hear your son was ok!



> I drive a Tacoma with the access cab and hauling lumber in the rain is not fun.


Do you lay the sheets flat in the Tacoma with the tailgate down?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Chevy Avalanche. Covered bed, midgate that carries 4×8 sheet goods.


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

> Do you lay the sheets flat in the Tacoma with the tailgate down?
> 
> - JoeFuture


Ya the tailgate has to be down. I have a couple 2×6 pieces that lay across the molded slots in the bed and toss the plywood across those. Throw on a couple ratchet straps in an X pattern and its nice and secure. Nothing has flown away on me yet and around here 80 mph is the average speed on the highway.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Ram 1500 with a canopy. The lumber yard is 3/4 of a mile away.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Long bed pickup with tonneau cover


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Ram 1500 with a canopy. The lumber yard is 3/4 of a mile away.
> 
> - BurlyBob


Lucky guy, mine 20 miles each way.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Look on craigslist for a used trailer. Can usually find for $1000 or so. Light enough to tow with anything.


----------



## JoeFuture (Aug 31, 2020)

Thanks folks. A trailer's probably not going to work behind the Prius. I'll have to resort to something like this for now.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

> Thanks folks. A trailer s probably not going to work behind the Prius. I ll have to resort to something like this for now. - JoeFuture


Not so fast on that Prius trailer!

Toyota included trailer hitch option for the Prius starting 2015. Most hatchback models made since 2004 release can be fitted with a 2000 lb rated hitch, and offer at least 1000lb towing capacity.

Northern Tool, HF, and others sell a folding 4×8 trailer kit that stores vertically to save space.
Uhaul will rent you a small 5×9 utility trailer for $19 day that will haul 1000lbs if you don't want to buy a trailer.

Cover the load with trap when the weather is nasty.

IME - The challenge with owning trailer is space/cost of storage/upkeep. If you don't use it at least once a month, or don't have room and HOA rules will not let you store it at your home, renting becomes next best option. Adds ~20 min to my travel time to drive over to one of three of the nearest U-Haul stores and pick up the smallest $15 ramp trailer (for motorcycles) when need one to haul a used tool into shop. Almost too easy with online reservation and checkout feature.

Where there is a WILL, there is a way; no matter how silly it might look!

Best Luck.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Ah yes, the famous Lowe's picture. The driver was found wondering around the street, three sheets to the wind.

Anyway. I bought one of those fold-up trailers from Horrible Freight. It worked, but I found it very inconvenient and folding it was at the limit of my back. Add the cost of the trailer, hitch, where to keep it and annual license and tax, it was pretty expensive per trip. Do check as most small cars have only about a 500 Lb tow limit. Strain on both transmission and brakes. A trailer hitch on a used car will knock it's trade in by a bunch.

I used a roof rack on my old Saabs for years. Just rented or had delivery if more than a sheet or two. ( Always have an over the front tie down!) Limit was 6 rail road ties in the back of my 900. I used a sling over the side for long boards. I do not know if you can get racks now that are strong enough as we don't have drip rails.

Do some math. Renting a truck every time seems like a lot of money as does delivery service, but figure the cost of a new truck and amortize that per wood delivery. If raining, rent a box truck.

Personally, I hate trucks and the driving position in a Toyota is not comfortable for me, so I swapped an MG GT for an old Sonoma. I use it constantly, but more for house and yard. If just woodworking, I would still rent. In reality, I should sell my GTI and just drive the truck as I am retired and go no where, wife has a nice car and I have my MG and Triumph. But darn is the GTI a really great car. I could weld a rack on top, but not be able to put three yards of mulch in it.

In a perfect world, I could buy a new Volvo 240 Wagon with a roof rack. Alas, I live in Hillsborough, not Perfect.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Double tap….


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> - JoeFuture
> 
> Haven t seen that pic in years. I simply don t have a point of reference to whatever that person was thinking, but just the pic is a complete educational tool on the subject.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a 96 Chevy Suburban with no 3rd seat. It's essentially a Chevy pickup with a roof extended over the the bed. 4×8 sheets of plywood fit in between the wheel wells with the back seats down. I'll just keep the wood in the truck and pull it out as needed.

It has a pickup-like tailgate instead of side by side doors with a flip-up window. So if I need to carry anything longer than 8ft, I can either drop the tailgate or open the window.

Unfortunately, due to the lockdown, I haven't driven it at all in 2020 and now I can't get it to start. Gotta wait until spring to work on it.


----------



## northwoodsman (Feb 22, 2008)

Two F-150 SuperCrew 4×4's with covers.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I have a 2002 Honda Odyssey van I bought new that I kept specifically because with the middle row seats removed, I can fit 2 or 3 sheets of 4×8' plywood in the back. I rarely need more than 2 for my hobby projects but 2 trips are generally not a problem. I can also fit several 10' boards up the middle even without the middle row seats removed. Unfortunately, you cannot fit a 5×5' sheet of Baltic Birch in any orientation so I either have to tie it to the roof rack or have them break it down for me.


----------



## MPython (Nov 30, 2018)

If you'er worried about the Tacoma's short bed, consider one of these:

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_19670_19670?cm_mmc=Google-LIA&utm_source=Google_LIA&utm_medium=Automotive%20%3E%20Cargo%20Carriers%20%26%20Van%20Storage%20%2B%20Ladder%20Racks%20%3E%20Receiver%20Hitch%20Cargo%20Carriers&utm_campaign=Darby&utm_content=348040&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIgr31-JSU7gIVg5mGCh1kogcGEAQYBCABEgJbivD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Surprising rating on the Prius.


----------



## Meisterburger (Jun 26, 2020)

Unfortunately for me the big stores around me don't really have a van or truck to haul everything home on the cheap. I have to go with the slightly pricier U-Haul van. Everything fits in a U-Haul van


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Trailers are perfect for this, but in your situation with parking, etc. probably not a viable solution.

I have an over-cab rack on the back of my short bed truck which has been perfect for even 16' lengths of 8/4 poplar
and other over 8' lengths of wood. As to the rain issue, pre-placing a tarp which can then be wrapped and secured over the load on a rack would help with the bulk of the water.


----------



## JoeFuture (Aug 31, 2020)

My Prius is a 2013 Prius-V. We live at the top of a big hill, and that thing barely makes it up with just me in the car, even in "power mode". CaptainKlutz nailed my concern with buying a trailer, even to pull behind the Ascent… storing it is not really an option with our yard/house/neighborhood, and I'd rather not pay to store one at some lot. Renting a box truck as needed is probably my best option for now, though the over-cap rack also looks like a really nice option. Honestly, I'd rather spend the $ on tools or lumber than a vehicle, but some day that Prius's battery will fail and it won't be worth replacing. The -V is a great car though (43mpg on hills ain't bad, and it's paid for), and like I said I can get 10' boards inside diagonally. Just not the amount I'd need for the project I want to build. For that, I think a rented box truck or van sounds like the best option for me.


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

I haven't read all the replies, so I'm probably repeating or contradicting someone's response… Sorry in advance!

I have worked in the industry (new construction, remodeling and custom woodworking) since I was 15. I've owned a pickup most of that time. But, as I got older, i started working less and less doing construction, and focused more and more on the finer work.

I am also a musician and need to transport a pile of crap to gigs and band practices. I had a Ram 1500 with a tuneau cover and, at the time, lived in Virginia. It rains there kinda regularly. It was great for a while, but eventually the cover developed a leak. It wasn't bad, but any bit of whatever and guitars (or raw wood), as you know, is not real conducive to a low stress lifestyle.

So, currently I own a Jeep Cherokee. It was fantastic for the music stuff, and at the time I wasn't buying sheet goods or too many long boards… I was subbing work and made the contractor pick up and deliver materials.

Now, I live in SoCal and am doing more buying of bigger wood, sheet goods and long boards. I use the roof rack, and it's done okay, but I've decided it's time to switch back to a pickup. But, I don't have to worry so much about rain or snow… Heck, I went 9 months without seeing any rain last year.

As a professional back East, I seriously contemplated a box truck, or a delivery truck, or a van of some kind. I liked the idea of an old UPS truck with my company name painted on the side…. I had plans, at one time, to set one up as a rolling workshop. But, any of the Mercedes/Ram/Ford tall vans would be a good solution for an every day work truck with room for hauling materials around and keeping them out of the elements.

As for a pickup truck with a short bed… I struggled when I bought my last Ram. Finding one in stock with a long bed was a tough one. I ended up going with the 6'+bed and it worked out fine for about everything. If I was picking up stuff longer than about 10 or 12 feet, I'd just put in at an angle out over the cab. A ladder/lumber rack is the best non-rain solution…. But, I never really found the short bed a hindrance, other than capacity for tools….


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I use a 1974 F100 short box pickup with a topper. I now only go out and get my wood needed on nice days (Not foggy, raining, or high humidity days). Woodstock Supply, a local hardwood supplier is only four miles from me. Most of what I get from them is only S3S (surfaced on three sides). They'll cut the 8', 10' and 12' boards down to any length I want for free. They'll also run the boards through their planner or jointer for a small fee. If I go to Menards for my boards, I normally only check out the 4' or 6' lengths. Most of my projects are less than 3' long.

I didn't used to worry about weather conditions, until, On a project two years ago I needed one more mahogany board and didn't want to wait for the Monday, since Woodstock is only open weekdays. I ended up going to Menards for it. Was raining that day. Got a nice straight 8' mahogany board. By the time I got it to my shop (a three mile drive), the mahogany board got wet and soaked up the rain, it ended up with a twist only good for a fire place. To salvage it I ended up cutting it down for a Urn. I had the topper off the pick at the time. Had to wait till Monday to go get the board from Woodstock.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

What about a pick-up glass rack for panels?

Paul Sellers uses a trailer:
https://paulsellers.com/2018/05/moving-my-stuff/


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

F150 Super Crew short bed, w tonneau cover.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> Lucky guy, mine 20 miles each way.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


I thought you just went out in the woods like those Alaska shows on tv?


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Passenger van. Most useful vehicle made.


----------



## GreenIsle (Jan 19, 2017)

> - higtron


Now i don't feel so bad with the citroen berlingo!


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a compact hatchback (Corolla hatchback). I also own half a trailer (co-own it with a friend, which is nice since he lives in the country and stores it), which I use when I want to buy larger amounts or plywood. But I've transported pretty significant amounts of lumber in the car, with the trunk open, tied down onto the wood. Up to 12 foot lengths, and a good 15 boards or so with little problem. There's no way to stop the car from beeping, which is annoying (I wear earplugs), and I generally plan around the weather, although you could wrap the sticking out part in a tarp. Twice I've made lumber runs about 2 hours away using this method, including once in -10 Celcius, which was chilly on the ride home even with the heat cranked.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I have 3 options.

I have hauled 30 sheets of 7/16 OSB in my Honda Odyssey with the second row seats removed and the third row folded.

I've also a 99 Dodge ram truck with 8 foot bed.

Best, however is my wife's Ford Transit 350 high top 15 seat van. We always have the back row out.

I have loaded 14 foot boards up the isle all the way to the center console. With all doors closed. You can load sheet goods on edge between seats. With all but 4 seats out, leaving 2 rear seats on right and 2 front seats, you can load about a ton and a half of lumber in the dry. With most seats in, you can slide boards under the seats up to about 4 inches stacked or maybe 5.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Simple economics:
A stripped F150 std cab, long bed is over $30,000. Typical new truck sales closer to $40,000.

You can rent a lot of U-haul vans or pay a lot of delivery charges for that! Never mind the 2 MPG and have to put up with driving a tank. Probably not what a Prius owner wants for a commuter. Just a guess. OK 2 is pushing it, but my Sonoma, smaller, lighter, still can barely get 18. I actually like the Sonoma. It is the lowered "sport" suspension so it actually handles quite a bit better than the standard S10 did. Bigger bars, different shocks, quicker steering, anti-tramp shock. In reality all I need, but I love my GTI.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

My 99 ram 1500 cost me $3600 maybe 6 years ago. I've gotten my money's worth. But renting a trailer when you need it is certainly an economical option, I agree. Other than paying for delivery, it's the most rational option for occasional use. Having a friend with a big van is probably the best option. My kids, most of them.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Double post deleted


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Rent a truck from Hime Depot - cheaper than buying a truck for the occasional lumber run.

If you get a truck, a rack is really a good solution to hauling lumber.


----------



## Murdock (Aug 7, 2011)

I used to have a Saturn Vue (small SUV), it could haul up to 2'x8' sheets if you put the back seats and the front passenger seat down. I even put a couple of 10' boards in there once at a steep angle with it sitting on the dash. I could actually haul more inside of that than my current Honda Pilot because of the ability to put that front seat down. Not that I am suggesting you get a Vue, but I wish my Pilot had the ability to put the front seat all the way down like that.

I can put 8' boards in the pilot up the middle, but you are limited in numbers. I think it will do 6' in the back at a slight angle.

I generally rent a UHaul trailer anytime I need to haul more than a few pieces of stick lumber over 6'.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I have a 1500 Silverado w/ 6 1/2 ft bed. It has a folding flat bed cover. Here's how I haul lumber

Shorter stock goes in the bed with the cover on.

Longer stock is hauled in the bed with the cover folded back and tailgate up.

Long stock up to 16' (the edge of the tailgate is 8') can be hauled with the tailgate down and shorter pieces stacked on top of the long ones to keep them stable. The trailing end is secured with ropes to provide lift and keep tension to the front of the truck.

Very long stock up to 24' can be hauled by adding my kayak racks to the roof and tied down with care.

I use 2 options to deal with rain.
First - don't worry about it. If the rain is light the wood gets damp and dries out.
Second - wrap the wood in plastic. I keep some used drop cloths for this. Plastic is used for heavier rain and nicer plywoods with thin top veneers.
.
.

Given that you have a Jeep Cherokee -

I'd suggest you get a roof rack that is easy to add/remove. Much cheaper than getting a different vehicle.


----------



## JoeFuture (Aug 31, 2020)

I'll need to make another trip to the local yard to see what driving a box truck or pulling a trailer would be like with their parking lot. They have maybe 5 spaces in front of the doors and then parallel parking beside the shop. After that, I have no idea where I'd put a long vehicle there. There's another shop with a much better parking situation but less selection, so it's a trade-off. Anyone in the Seattle area want to start a new yard on the East side & looking for a silent partner?


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

I have a Dodge Dakota with a short bed. It has a snap-down vinyl cover which is great for protecting smaller stuff from the weather. And, it can be easily removed and tucked into a small space if I need to haul anything that sticks above the bed sides. I rarely buy lumber longer than 10-12 feet but, when I do, I unsnap just the rear few snaps of the cover and slide the lumber in over the top of the tailgate. The tailgate has a protector on the top edge. The lumber rides nicely there with no tendency to slide out. A flag on the end makes it legal. It is fairly easy to wrap the exposed ends with plastic if needed. I can easily carry a dozen or so 2X6s this way. If the load is bigger, I'll lay it flat on the bed and leave the tailgate down. This load just has to be well tied down to keep it from sliding out. Again, with the vinyl cover, only the exposed ends have to be protected from weather. Plywood also rides on top of the tailgate. I don't usually buy more than one but, I could carry 3-4 3/4" sheets this way.
With this arrangement, a Tacoma or similar vehicle would serve you well.


----------



## stevet47 (Dec 13, 2014)

A $60 bed extended from Harbor Freight works great. https://www.harborfreight.com/truck-bed-extender-69650.html

It can go vertical to put stuff on the roof (4 16' PT 6×6's in this case), or is can extend out the back. If you go out the pack you just need to be carful with dips/hills, it will scrap the ground pretty easy unless your truck is lifted.


----------



## JWFESQ (Jan 12, 2021)

Harbor Freight sells nice little trailer that holds 1000 lbs. I bought mine about 9 years ago for about $300.
It is 4'x8' and folds in half of storage. You have to put your own rails on it, but all brackets and hardware are
Included.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

A lot of good solutions. Makes me think of a bad solution I saw but I'm assuming he got home. About ten 16'x 2" x 4" tied underneath a small car with the ropes going over the roof from end to end. Not sure if he was stopped or made it home!


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

The boards were underneath?


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> The boards were underneath?
> 
> - Lazyman


Yup. Don't hit any big bumps or transitions and you just might make it home with everything in one piece!


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I would have followed them home and videoed the entire trip.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

8' bed with camper shell and bed slide


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

We inherited a '70 Chevy 3/4T truck with the Longhorn option, which means it has the 1T frame and an added 6" to the 8' bed, so I can easily haul regular plywood sheets. It originally had a camper shell that was cab height when we got it, but now it has a shell that is about 30" above the cab. My wife can stand up straight in it. We use it to haul a 26' travel trailer as well. I also have used my '05 Corolla to haul a package of 10 pieces of 10 foot PVC pipe. It will fit in the car with the trunk lid closed, if the pipe is stuffed in all the way to the front, below the AC box! 8^D

When I bought a pallet of cap block for our stacking block retaining wall, I did rent the Lowe's truck. Can't get the pallet into the bed even with the lift gate up. The forks on the fork lift don't extend that far. Or maybe they do, but the fork truck might tip forward?


----------



## drsurfrat (Aug 17, 2020)

Coincidentally, one of the ads on the right wasn't for lingerie, but for this "truck"

Whoa.


----------



## BillInInd (Jul 30, 2020)

Great discussion, everyone. I've been thinking about this, too. Planning to retire in a couple of years and will be rewarding myself with a new vehicle. Torn between a mid-size SUV and a smaller truck. Lumber is not the question with me. I can figure that out. It's sheet goods I'm wondering about.

I currently need to have the lumber shop break it down to fit into my wife's Murano. Not terrible but not ideal, either. And then there's delivering the finished work. It's sometimes fairly large and won't fit into the Murano. Maybe there's no perfect answer. I don't really need or want a full size truck.

Anyway, I still have a couple of years to think about it!


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

> Great discussion, everyone. I ve been thinking about this, too. Planning to retire in a couple of years and will be rewarding myself with a new vehicle. Torn between a mid-size SUV and a smaller truck. Lumber is not the question with me. I can figure that out. It s sheet goods I m wondering about.
> 
> I currently need to have the lumber shop break it down to fit into my wife s Murano. Not terrible but not ideal, either. And then there s delivering the finished work. It s sometimes fairly large and won t fit into the Murano. Maybe there s no perfect answer. I don t really need or want a full size truck.
> 
> ...


Another option is a trailer. Most SUV's are hitch capable.

If you don't have a real need for a pickup other than hauling lumber, its a lot cheaper than buying a second vehicle.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

A few years back I always carried four C-clamps, some rope, and four "S" hooks in the trunk of my car. Add to that and old sleeping bag for cushioning. With this I could spread the sleeping bag over the roof of my car, load the lumber or sheets of plywood atop the sleeping bag, then use the C-clamps to clamp the lumber or the four corners of the plywood sheets. I would tie rope to the C-clamps and run the rope to some S-hooks that hooked to the bumper or car frame. Worked like a charm!


----------



## Newbie17 (Feb 20, 2017)

My Tundra has sufficed for all the loads I've needed to carry. It is supercharged and has helper bags to support the bed for heavy loads. Also has an aftermarket rear sway bar. I can't hardly tell when the bed is loaded up with 5×5 baltic birch.


----------



## them700project (Aug 12, 2015)

6' bed gets 10' lengths up and over the gate. I load up once or twice a year usually 200bf or so mostly 10'


----------



## BillGo (Oct 8, 2020)

My wife has a Dodge Caravan, that has the seats that fold into the floor. It's awesome for moving wood, and finished work! We bought it second hand. It is sort of our utility vehicle. Don't know how we ever did without it…


----------



## RClark (Jun 1, 2012)

I will transport lumber either in the 6.5' bed of my truck or in my 12' utility trailer. My truck has a cap on it.

If I'm concerned about wet weather, I cover it with a tarp for the ride home. Short exposure to wet weather shouldn't be too much of an issue for kiln dried lumber. Sheet goods need to be protected, unless they're designed for outdoor exposure.

I've had pickup trucks for the past 30 years. I can't imagine being without one.

OBTW: As important as having appropriately sized vehicles is the ability to effectively use and secure tarps to cover the goods and to secure the load. Decent tarps and good quality ratchet straps are essential in my opinion.


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

F350 diesel here. Anyone need tow or a boost!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

> F350 diesel here. Anyone need tow or a boost!
> 
> - Foghorn


With a name like Foghorn, if figures! 

My friend has a Ram 3500 with a V10 and stick shift and a 20-foot trailer. All you really need is a friend like that.
Of course he's a car guy and wouild help haul an *interesting* car most any time. I'm not sure about lumber.


----------



## Bstrom (Aug 30, 2020)

I can't contribute any humorous solutions, much as I would like to. Instead, I'll suggest what I've always done - buy a decent used truck that isn't your main driver, like the 2003 Tundra manual shift, base model, long bed that I drive. At 2000k, it still runs like a top and carries any and every item I've bought with ease, including major floor tools off CL and rough lumber from 5 or 6 sawyers in the area. After 4 years or ownership this vehicle has averaged out to less than $100/month in total cost of ongoing ownership, my most important consideration. With less than 5k miles logged each year, this truck will last me a very long time.

I buy my lumber of good weather days and hate trailers, so will never use one. Last year, I made $2200 on an accident caused by a tow vehicle, which recouped half the purchase price. It's all good..


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

> A lot of good solutions. Makes me think of a bad solution I saw but I m assuming he got home. About ten 16×2" x 4" tied underneath a small car with the ropes going over the roof from end to end. Not sure if he was stopped or made it home!
> 
> - Foghorn


Wouldn't you hate to be crossing the street in front of all that. "Man hobbled by lumber under car. Doctors doubt he will ever jay walk again" Driver says, But, but, but, I tried to stop…..


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> F350 diesel here. Anyone need tow or a boost!
> 
> - Foghorn
> 
> ...


Ha! Love it and thanks for that.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

> F350 diesel here. Anyone need tow or a boost!
> 
> - Foghorn


I have his little brother, a '97 F250 Powerstroke.

8 foot bed. The 7.3 is one great engine.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi we have a small jeep, so I transport what i can. Do what can with what you have. I saw a video where a guy built a work bench with a compact car for transportation. He made a plan and a cut list and had the lumber precut so he could get in his car, the lumber yard may charge for precutting but is probably less than a delivery charge. Just some thoughts


----------



## Charlie3312 (May 13, 2016)

I have a Chrysler Town and Country van which will hold 6 sheets of 4×8 whatever laying flat inside. All the rear seats fold away so it's very flat. More than 6 and they interfere with the back door latching, but you could carry much more if you tie the door down. It will allow 12' boards to lean on the dash and still close. I have overloaded it and brought home 2 plinths of walnut that were about 18' long, 15" wide and very heavy - steering was questionable at times!
It also gets 22 mpg pulling our 3,000# camper at 70 mph. (3.8 liter v-6)


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Fan of large GM SUV as former GM employee. One of GM design constraints for long wheel base suburban/yukon SUV's is carrying 4×8 sheet goods. Can fold down seats and carry ~20 4×8 sheets inside. Remove the rear seats, fold front seats up and can haul ~40 sheets in the 3/4 ton version.

A 2 ft high ~12" stack of 10ft lumber can sit on center console, and still fit inside. 
Occasionally haul couple 12ft sticks of wood or angle iron and they ride on top of dash. 
Only need a trailer for BIG loads.

Preferred the older versions with side opening doors, as you could use a fork lift to load 1/2 tall pallet into back of the large SUV. Newer vertical lift gates get in way for loading with most fork lift's. Though did have one place with fork lift using a scissor extension that was able to reach out and load stack of bricks under the tail gate and onto back deck.

Cheers!


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

> I have a Chrysler Town and Country van which will hold 6 sheets of 4×8 whatever laying flat inside. All the rear seats fold away so it s very flat. More than 6 and they interfere with the back door latching, but you could carry much more if you tie the door down. It will allow 12 boards to lean on the dash and still close. I have overloaded it and brought home 2 plinths of walnut that were about 18 long, 15" wide and very heavy - steering was questionable at times!
> It also gets 22 mpg pulling our 3,000# camper at 70 mph. (3.8 liter v-6)
> 
> - Charlie3312


Our T&C didn't get 22 mpg pulling itself. Pretty decent van for hauling. Except for the transmission. Went out at 130,000.


----------



## Badgerstate (Jan 18, 2021)

> Serious question. Sorry if I'm in the wrong forum. Wasn't sure whether to post this here or in the lumber forum.
> 
> What kind of vehicle works best for you for trips between the lumber yard and your shop? I'm in the Seattle area, so it's rainy about 9 months out of the year. Our 2 decent hardwood shops are downtown, and at one of them parking is almost non-existent. I drive a small hatchback but I can fit a couple 10' boards in diagonally with the seats down. Sheet goods are not an option unless I have them broken down at the yard.
> 
> ...


If parking is at a premium, Id probably go for something like a midsize truck. Id go Tacoma or Ranger myself but theres lots of great options out there.
I personally use a Honda Accord for hauling lumber. I just fold the back seat down it easily holds 10' boards and plywood.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Bed covers, eventually, suck, if they do not come off REALLY easy.

For years, in the Oly Town area, and for a few drives through Seattle (via I-5), I hauled rock, ply and wood on my Astro van roof. Rule number one, for me, was, if it calls for two straps, double down. I didn't want to be moving at sixty and seventy with an air foil on the roof and not have it secured, then secured again, and again.

SIDE NOTE: My roof rack was not a drip rail install, it was an actual bolt-through puppy, because I anticipated road trips on freeways.

I also have a truck. For that, I used ratcheting straps too. Lots of them, if a load makes me nervous - sorry doesn't work for insurance purposes, or in civil courts.

SIDE NOTE: I, now, have a Twinkie mobile with fourteen feet behind the seat and which could haul a VW full of wood.

A few times, wood was too long and had to hang over the cab, rather than out the back, with a flag, and a flag, and a flag. Sometimes, that long stuff called for planning. Things like buying a few extra 2x's to stiffen the boards over the roof, when they were strapped together and locked down.

Buy straps. Ratcheting ones and not just pull hard ones. Buy two sets of four, if you need only two, and ALWAYS keep them in your van, truck, car or other hauler. HIDE THEM under a couple Harbor Freight moving blankets, which you'll need to protect your roof.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Just as an FYI as I have no idea where this question went but…

I have a GMC Acadia with 140K miles that rarely gets driven but I love it because I can get a 4×8 sheet in with only a foot sticking out of the back and it's not a pickup.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Pretty much looking like any sort of pickup is your best answer. No need to beat a dead horse into the ground.


----------



## bobfromsanluis (Jul 23, 2016)

I have a 2006 Dodge Caravan, carry 10' boards inside with the rear gate closed, but can only fit a few in at that length. Plywood in 4×8 sheets supposedly should fit inside, but they don't really, so using the factory roof rack and a couple of ratcheting straps, my 4 mile trip home isn't too bad. The occasional 5×5 BB sheets also go on the roof, just have to be careful about scratching up the bottom of the sheet on the roof rack. I've also used in times past as a transport for my booth set up for craft fairs, made some 2×8' tables for display use, attached a bottom brace of 3/4" x 1" to reduce the table bowing in the middle, inset the brace for the next table, and can nest two tables together very snuggly. The tables are notched for the folding "swap meet" legs, which store inside the van. I clamp four such tables on top of the van with the ratchet straps, allows me to keep everything inside under lock and key. I once bought 6 sheets of cement board for a storage shed I built, paid big orange to rent their flatbed Euro truck to transport it home, that stuff is very heavy.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I have the same truck as Stevet46 (post #45) but with a 6' bed vs. the 5' bed. I can haul up to 12' 2×4 or 4×4 with the tailgate up and strapping them good as well as staying off the highway. About 10 sheets of 3/4" 4'x8' sheet goods on top of the tailgate is a safe weight maximum if going any distance. For anything longer or heavier, I have a trailer with just over a 10' bed and a clear path down the middle for about 15.5' from the ball to the very back of the deck. This came in very handy for hauling 16' lumber, a 24' LVL and 20' rebar for my shed build as it will for 12' fiber cement siding when I get to that point. I would really like an older Astro van with seat supports ~50" apart and designed like newer vans with amenities and 25mpg capability but more towing capacity and the old price tag, I can dream can't I? If I need something really big hauled, my neighbor has an F350 with a 28' deckover gooseneck equipment trailer.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jan 17, 2021)

Luckily, I'm also a sea kayaker that uses a 17 ft long kayak. My F150 has an extender rack for the boat, but easily transports all kinds of boards (recently 16 ft deck boards). Never hangs out the back, easy to load & unload.

The extender I use can be used to make your bed longer, or switched around to make it taller. I always use the taller/higher option.

https://www.harborfreight.com/truck-bed-extender-69650.html

This works well on short-bedded trucks -


----------

